# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Paracanthurus hepatus

## Julio Macieira

_Paracanthurus hepatus_

Família: Cirugiões

Alimentação: vegetal e complementar com outras

Tamanho máximo em adulto: 30 cm

Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 450-500lts

Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) 3

Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1 (alguns relatos afirmam que em adultos podem ter comportamentos não reef safe)

Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) Pouco agressivo

Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo)  3

----------


## Vasco Santos



----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: m dia embora a fotografia seja de boa noite vamos dormir...eram pequeninas agora já são umas "meninas" maiores e têm "aposentos" que escolheram ajustados ao seu tamanho, mas fica o instantâneo que olho sempre com ternura :SbEndormi2:  :Wink:  :Smile: 



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Linda essa foto Pedro!
Belo momento :SbOk2:

----------


## Carlos Marques

Espectacular!!!
Estão uma ternura!!!
Carlos Marques

----------


## Gil Miguel

Fotos tiradas aqui em casa pelo Vasco/Ricardo Santos

Família: Cirugiões

Alimentação: vegetal e complementar com outras

Tamanho máximo em adulto: 30 cm

Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 450-500lts

Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) 3

Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1 (alguns relatos afirmam que em adultos podem ter comportamentos não reef safe)

Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) Pouco agressivo

Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo)  3

----------


## Vasco Santos



----------


## Rui Bessa

Um dos meus:



Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Paulo Gordinho



----------


## Antonio Amaral

minha contribuição






abraços

----------


## Ingo Barao

tenho um hepatus com a bariga amarela...
tem alguma informacao sobre este peixe? ou os cuidados sao os mesmos do hepatus normal?
obrigado
ingo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> tenho um hepatus com a bariga amarela...
> tem alguma informacao sobre este peixe? ou os cuidados sao os mesmos do hepatus normal?
> obrigado
> ingo


 :Olá: Viva Ingo
Tens uma variante mais rara do Paracanthurus hepatus, o de barriga amarela que surge com menos frequência no comércio. 

aqui podes ler mais sobre o assunto

Blue Tang: Yellow Belly

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3028

http://www.marinecenter.com/fish/tan...ngyellowbelly/

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/mari...s/BlueTang.php

que mais posso dizer...o Paracanthurus hepatus, com ou sem barriga amarela é talvez o meu peixe favorito desde...sempre...acho que se nota isso... :yb665: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva TelmoRiFernandes
3 é o mínimo mas 6 funciona melhor, e organizam-se mas tens de ter espaço porque nem sempre dormem juntos como os da minha fotografia. Tens a caixa de correio cheia, por isso trata de a esvaziar para eu te responder à mp.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Luis Domingos

BOAS JULIO MACIEIRA GOSTAVA DE TER UMA OPNIAO SOBRE A ILUMINAÇAO EM LED,S DE 10000K  PARA O MEU REF NOVO 400LT MEDIDAS 200CM ALT 50CM FUNDO 40CM ENCOMENDEI 100 LED,S DE ESPANHA GOSTAVA DE SABER A TUA OPNIAO OB ABRAÇO :Xmascheers:

----------

